# Zostavax dx



## MsMaddy (Aug 6, 2009)

I just want to make sure I have the right dx for Zostavax immun. We use the code V05.4, this is same as Varicella. Is this correct? Can anyone help me?

Thank you in advance
MsMaddy


----------



## dballard2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

I would use V05.8.  Zostavax is used to treat shingles, which is herpes and codes to V05.8.


----------



## MsMaddy (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow! that was quick response. Thank you sooo much!


----------



## MsMaddy (Aug 6, 2009)

The only thing is that we have'nt had any problem with the payer, they seem to pay zostavax 90736 with dx code v05.4. My only question is, can 
vo5.4 dx be used for both  varicella and   Zostavax?

Thank you all
MsMaddy


----------



## dballard2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

No!  V05.4 states it is only for varicella.


----------

